# Music by Genre > Orchestral, Classical, Italian, Medieval, Renaissance >  New Edition of Calace Method

## Jim Garber

Now that is exciting news... Calace Method. 

Of course, I wish it was published coilbound. It looks like perfect bound to me which is always a pain. I have been getting my last few music books bound like that cut and coilbound so they will lie flat on the stand.

I also wonder how much it was edited from the original.

----------


## Amy Burcham

You're in luck, then. It is indeed coil-bound. And includes every sentence in the original, every example, and every exercise. Much care was taken to remain true to the intent and form of the original writing. Page numbering is consistent with the original as well.

A table of contents for each part and a glossary were also added.

----------


## Scott Tichenor

> You're in luck, then. It is indeed coil-bound. And includes every sentence in the original, every example, and every exercise. Much care was taken to remain true to the intent and form of the original writing. Page numbering is consistent with the original as well.
> 
> A table of contents for each part and a glossary were also added.


So you're _the_ Amy Burcham then I'll assume, the translator of this material!

Quote from Mike Marshall:

_"Thanks to the translation skills of Amy Burcham and the detailed insights provided by Caterina Lichtenberg, the English-speaking world can for the first time finally read ALL of Calace's words provided alongside the original notation in a clean, readable presentation. This will hopefully help all of us begin to unravel what is necessary to elevate our technique to this level."_

----------


## Amy Burcham

And what a joy it has been to work with Mike and Caterina on this. Their level of engagement has been pegging the meter since we began the work. So many words flew across the net about how to convey the precise nuance of Calace's meaning (and he is VERY precise!). The direction and guidance provided by each of them was itself a college course in Calace and the tradition documented so comprehensively by his method.

It was important to us also to present the work so that all the examples could be read and used. In addition to occasional Translators' Notes providing background or correlating info, the "editing" that was done really centered around straightening and cleaning the original 1910 notation, which was scanned (and, not being coil-bound!, must have been quite difficult to digitize - for which we all owe a great debt).

----------


## Jim Garber

Excellent, Amy. It was hard to tell from the picture on the Elderly site. I have been working from a photocopy of this method for many years, so this is a welcome edition/addition.

----------


## Schlegel

I was trying to cut down on my book purchases, but I really think I can not pass this one up.  It's hard to think of anybody else who left a legacy like Calace as a composer, performer, and luthier all at once.

----------


## KristinEliza

Already ordered mine!

----------

bstanish

----------


## MLT

I have hard a lot about this method (the original) from several here on the forum.  I will be ordering mine when Elderly opens this morning.

----------


## Arto

This is great news! Calace´s method has been on my wish list for a long time. I understood this is translated from the  original? Good - what I have heard during the years is that the the original in photocopies (available from Calace) is at places difficult to read, and the German translation by Prof Wilden-Husgen (available from Trekel) would be inaccurate at places. So maybe this first English translation combines the good parts from both?

I´m sort of classic mandolin method accumulator (to paraphrase Jim) and this more or less completes my collection. Quite unfortunately, this does not mean I can PLAY through Munier, Pettine, Ranieri and Mair... ;-) Arto

----------


## Jim Garber

> I´m sort of classic mandolin method accumulator (to paraphrase Jim) and this more or less completes my collection. Quite unfortunately, this does not mean I can PLAY through Munier, Pettine, Ranieri and Mair... ;-) Arto


I assume you mean you have a collection of the important ones. I prob have 40-50 method books but am always finding a few more out there of little consequence. Then again I do find occasionally ones that are worth bothering with. For instance, take a look at Michael's page of method books.

----------


## Arto

Of course you are right, Jim. I have tried to get the important ones IMHO, especially the most comprehensive.

----------


## Marc Woodward

I think I'll be ordering this too!
One thing suprises me though -looking at the cover: he was really tiny wasn't he?!

Marc

----------


## Jim Garber

Marc... someone made the same comment on the parallel thread here. 

I assume you are joking also, right?

----------


## trebleclef528

*Blast!* I promised myself I would only acquire old mandolin methods from the year dot up to around year 1930 (got about 300 now.. aargh!).... but although this is published 2011,......... the contents definitely qualify for my collection.. this is a "got to have", ...off to press the "buy" button now.
Congratulations Mike, Caterina and of course Amy.
Best wishes
(I wish i could say "from Sunny Scotland", but it's cold wet and blowing a gail!)

----------


## Matt DeBlass

Well, I know what I'm spending my extra St. Paddy's day gig money on this year (I don't know if there's a metaphor or life lesson in playing hours of drinking songs in order to study classical music, but there should be).

----------


## Jim Garber

> *Blast!* I promised myself I would only acquire old mandolin methods from the year dot up to around year 1930 (got about 300 now.. aargh!).... but although this is published 2011,......... the contents definitely qualify for my collection.. this is a "got to have", ...off to press the "buy" button now.
> Congratulations Mike, Caterina and of course Amy.
> Best wishes
> (I wish i could say "from Sunny Scotland", but it's cold wet and blowing a gail!)


If it helps, the original edition was from 1910, which you probably have anyway.

Also, for those ordering both books from Elderly in the US: they have a $49 minimum to qualify free shipping, so just order some strings or picks. Even if it is backordered that offer applies.

----------


## MLT

> If it helps, the original edition was from 1910, which you probably have anyway.
> 
> Also, for those ordering both books from Elderly in the US: they have a $49 minimum to qualify free shipping, so just order some strings or picks. Even if it is backordered that offer applies.


Jim, I placed my order on Thursday morning with Elderly and they told me that it qualified for the free shipping.  Maybe they are running a special to celebrate this great release; or maybe I will have a surprise on my CC.

----------


## Jim Garber

You might call them to verify since it is not available at least until 2/15. I didn't check to see if the two books alone would be enough.

----------


## MLT

> You might call them to verify since it is not available at least until 2/15. I didn't check to see if the two books alone would be enough.


Just received a note (and I am sure that others may have as well) that my copy is in the mail, actually fedex ground...and no shipping charges.  Based on FedEx I can expect it on the 17th.

----------


## KristinEliza

Yep...just got my shipping confirmation as well...no charge.  Can't wait!

My expected delivery date is the 15th  :Smile:

----------


## John Hill

Got my shipping confirmation also. Looking forward to it!

----------


## MandoSquirrel

The site doesn't show it as waiting on arrival, implying that it is indeed in stock. I'd order, but I should wait, as I've already spent too much lately.

----------


## Jim Garber

It is in stock. They are shipping to me as well.

----------


## brunello97

I ordered a copy and it rolled in today (perhaps since I am right down the road from Elderly.)  It looks like it will be enjoyable to work through.  I appreciate Amy's translation, it carries much of the charm of the original, I am sure.  Are versions in Italian available?

Mick

----------


## vkioulaphides

> Are versions in Italian available?


Of course! There is still what was up until now THE edition, as sold by the Calace family _itself_. The Marshall/Lichtenberg edition is a significant upgrade in terms of quality of presentation, as much of the Calace edition is photostatic reproduction. (There is also an edition in German, as stocked by Trekel; as I have never seen it, I cannot say anything concrete about it.)

Cheers,

Victor

----------


## buckles

I have a question about the Method itself.

On the first page, Calace discusses the primary importance of the tremolo and then defines tremolo as "rapid up-and-down strokes of the pick... varying in speed..."

The next several pages are all described as "Tremolo Exercises" but no further mention is made as to how these exercises should be played.  What do you all think?  Should they simply be played with rapid-as-possible up-and-down strokes of varying speeds?  Or what?

----------


## margora

My copy arrived today.  It is excellent, well worth the money.

----------


## MandoSquirrel

> I have a question about the Method itself.
> 
> On the first page, Calace discusses the primary importance of the tremolo and then defines tremolo as "rapid up-and-down strokes of the pick... varying in speed..."
> 
> The next several pages are all described as "Tremolo Exercises" but no further mention is made as to how these exercises should be played.  What do you all think?  Should they simply be played with rapid-as-possible up-and-down strokes of varying speeds?  Or what?


Usual method is to work the exercises with a metronome, starting slow & gradually increasing speed. But I've yet to read Calace's advise.

----------


## buckles

Thanks mandosquirrel.... I had been thinking of tremolo as subdividing the beat in a rhythmic way, and so i thought there might be some discussion or instructions regarding this.

----------


## John Hill

Yes. Tremolo. Tremolo. Tremolo.

I just use a metronome and go from there. Calace really doesn't give much advice but to just say tremolo is important quickly followed by several pages of tremolo exercises.

Recently I have been using a D'Andrea triangle Pro-plec prior to diving into the Calace Method but I must say using a thinner, more pointed pick makes the tremolo exercises easier for me. That's a bit counter intuitive as it would seem that a round pick would be easier for tremolo.

A fun challenge so far. My finger tips are sore.

----------


## MLT

Received my copy as well.  I read through it prior to seeing what you all have been saying.  I must say tha I was floored when, on the first page, I read Calace's view of tremolo's importance.  Fortunately, my wife--who has to listen to my practice sessions--agrees with him.  I have begun the exercises and can definitely see how progress will be made with dedication...and actually using a metronome.

----------


## vkioulaphides

Ah, the "sweet fascination" that is tremolo...  :Mandosmiley: 

Cheers,

Victor

----------


## MandoSquirrel

> ...
> 
> Recently I have been using a D'Andrea triangle Pro-plec prior to diving into the Calace Method but I must say using a thinner, more pointed pick makes the tremolo exercises easier for me. That's a bit counter intuitive as it would seem that a round pick would be easier for tremolo.
> 
> A fun challenge so far. My finger tips are sore.


My experience(but I only started 36 years ago) is that points make for greater precision in any complex picking: tremolo, crosspicking, duo style, etc. Rounded picks are for sissy mando wannabees(like David Grisman :Grin: ).

----------


## SHORTY

I'm a fan of the Pro-plec three point pick I recieved from Jazz Mando. I know Adam Steffey prefers a pointed pick for speed but I haven't been able to control a smaller pointed standard style pick. The smaller one always turns in my grip. I have no problem with tremelo. Speed is ok for me at my level of experience.

----------


## KristinEliza

I finally got my books yesterday...after several missed deliveries...should have had it delivered to work.

This is definitely not a beginner method (unless you already know how to read music).  I was surprised to see some of the first exercises (like #47 and #48).  The book takes you through scales...and then BOOM...a bunch of accidentals!  But for me...it's perfect!

I was quite surprised to see that the music was not newly type-setted.  Don't get me wrong, all the notation is clear and easy to read, I guess I just assumed that it would be redone.

I haven't looked into the second book yet, too much to get done in the first!

Kudos...high fives...and many thanks to all that were involved in this project!  Thanks for bringing this method to us!  If you're on the fence about purchasing...jump off the fence and go get it!  You won't be disappointed!

----------


## vkioulaphides

> ... all the notation is clear and easy to read...


Indeed, bigger and bolder than in the Italian edition; this edition is _definitely_ a step up, both in legibility and in the handiness of the binding. The occasional Editor's Note also sheds some welcome light.

This is clearly a lifetime's work— both for the author _and_ for the student working his/her way diligently through this monumental text. I am putting whatever (little) mando-time I have into this method, _sine qua non_ tremolo and all. 

It is both "pleasure and profit", so to speak: I enjoy working on it as I do, _plus_ of course it is helping me play _other_ things better than I ever did before. And that, of course, IS what a method is _for_.

Kudos to all those who brought this to the English-speaking readership.

Cheers,

Victor

----------


## MandoSquirrel

My copies of 1 & 2  came Saturday, so I've had a chance to look it over, and agree that it starts out somewhat beyond beginner level, but it does look awesome.

----------


## vkioulaphides

True enough. The problem, however, with many other methods is that they never go _beyond_ a modest, beginner/intermediate level. I am a seafarer-at-heart; nothing more exciting than the open ocean, the wide horizon... This is of course not to say that I have studied in detail less yet "mastered" (HA!) the intricacies of the later, upper-level books in this opus. Still, I find it deeply gratifying to know that all that stuff IS there, for me to discover, some day. Hey, I can dream, can't I?  :Sleepy: 

Another major benefit of this work is that it discusses various types of figuration as found in the literature. So you find all sorts of patterns, one per lesson, that you will also find in a number of actual _compositions_ for the mandolin. This has been of great value to me both as (clumsy, ham-fisted) mandolinist and studious mandolin-composer, in need of a comprehensive frame-of-reference. It's good to have such an "encyclopedia" of mandolin-writing.

Cheers,

Victor

----------

